# Menzerna Powerlock - very impressed!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got some Menzerna Powerlock from CYC last week, and have used it on every car I've done since (paretns, GF, neighbours etc) and I must say, it's one of the nicest LSP's I've ever used.

It speads like a liquid wax, you can leave it as long as you want and it buffs off with absolute ease, it sheets like a sealant, beads like a wax and has a nice 'glow' to it, unlike most sealants, which can look a bit sterile and plasticky on some colours.

Few pics today on my Golf:

(excuse the quality, they are iPhone pics!!)


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

It's massive in the States and I can see why now!!

MASSIVELY overlooked on here - you're missing out!!

Anyone else using it?

Russ.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

thats amazing reflection shots!!!! wow! well done russ, great finishing there mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there, looks a fantastic product.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow. I never knew they made anything other than pads and compounds but that wax looks like it does the finish their polishes leave behind justice.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks stunning Russ. :argie:
How did you apply it Russ, hand or machine ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Russ,

Having a browse round the retailers, I noticed this product for the first time today. And then you handlily post on it! Thanks!

Interesting results and looks great.

Might have to give this a go (how many different types of products can we have? :lol.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Used at on around dozen cars, fantastic results every time  If memory serves I bought it from the sales section on here just to try it out BARGAIN


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> It's massive in the States and I can see why now!!
> 
> ...


That second reflection shot is just a peach! Superb finish on the Golf there mate :thumb:

Looks like Powerlock is going to be my Colli 845 replacement


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice reflections.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Powerlock. I'm gonna buy it just cos its got an ace name. I'm an advertisers wet dream.:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeeeeze Russ, I thought we agreed to keep this a secret :thumb:

Can we now please keep it a secret and perhaps it wont be out of stock when we need it next. 

p.s. it also leaves the slickest surface I have ever felt. Seriously, I lost balance buffing it off Kermits bonnet and face planted the paintwork. Fortunately, Power Lock was stronger than my nose.

Glad you enjoyed it Russ, it is :argie: stuff and you can top it with your wax of choice if like me you are anal about it


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so tempted to get some of this but I personally can't afford to spend that much on an LSP


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, some nice reflections there.
I must keep telling myself I can't buy anything else for a while now...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been toying with buying this, cheers for giving me the nudge Russ! 

Stunning


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Russ just ordered some:thumb:

CYC should give you some commission :lol:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like another lsp in my arsenal, I was thinking about power lock for a very long time , PS:my mrs gonna kill me.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol, sorry everyone!

This is defo one for the collection though, but leave some stock for me! I need another bottle!!!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Russ, is it better than Zaino ? Did You already try Z2 on GTI ?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Russ, is it better than Zaino ? Did You already try Z2 on GTI ?


I would like to know that as well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I personally think so on this particular colour. Z2 can look a bit plasticky on some blacks. This looks closer to a wax if that makes sense, but has all of the advantages of a sealant. 

This is huge in USA, have a look on Autopia etc, some stunning pics. I think DSMS uses it on all of his details too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Worth a read:

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-review-with-pictures/


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry Russ but i now officially hate you! ... I'm a complete sealant freak and had twice talked myself out of buying this but after looking at your pics i'm now gonna be forced into buying this one as well :lol:
Can't remember where i read it but durability is supposed to be very good as well so it's looking like it's gonna be a cracking all rounder.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

3-6 months apparently, which is decent enough!

I'm not sure which QD I'd use with this though? Maybe Prima Hydro?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would personaly use sonus or jeffs


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb: .

I don't have a lot of experience in sealants . even the durability of Powerlock is average 2-3 months but it still my favorite sealant :thumb:

Menzerna Powrlock ...some pictures


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Agree with all on this post, they are amazing reflection shots!

Kev


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Russ , do you think Menz Powerlock is copy paste from Wolfgang sealant ?


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

I want to buy it as well!! Were can I find it?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Decebal said:


> I want to buy it as well!! Were can I find it?


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/menzerna-power-lock-polymer-paint-sealant-p-430.html


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

On comparison with the Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection which one is better and which one last longer?


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

How does it compare to Wolfs Body Wrap?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been telling everyone for ages how good powerlock was!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r] I bought it , because of your words :thumb:


----------



## davers (Jan 8, 2009)

how can this be applied?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

will there be any need to wax on top of this?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

davers said:


> how can this be applied?


I applied via foam applicator, left for 10 mins, then remove.

Apparently if you apply via machine, when you remove, it can dust a little, but I see little point in doing so. It spread very easily by hand


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Chicane said:


> will there be any need to wax on top of this?


No not at all. I'd say two layers to ensure even coverage, but otherwise, no need to wax. This beads very much like a wax anyway, and give a wax like look on black, which is very rare for a sealant, but no issues with gassing etc 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> I've been telling everyone for ages how good powerlock was!!!


Indeed, and it's why I bought it. Many people on here seem to miss some gems being raved about in Oz and the US!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

josadler said:


> How does it compare to Wolfs Body Wrap?


Tough one as I really like Body Wrap. I prefer using Power Lock, and looks wise its a bit 'warmer' or has more of a glow to it, which I personally prefer on darker cars.

I'd probably say Wolf on light colours and this on darks and reds.

Oh, I am also using it on my wheels to great effect!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hoppo32 said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-16oz-/prod_890.html
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/menzerna-power-lock-polymer-paint-sealant-p-430.html


Shinearama sells it too, but they are currently out of stock!!

Hopefully a few more places will stock it if it becomes popular!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Russ , do you think Menz Powerlock is copy paste from Wolfgang sealant ?


No, the consistency seems a bit different and you seem to have to 'shake the bottle' a bit more with the Menz to keep the water/oil mixed in with the sealant?

They are very close though, but the Menz is £10 cheaper


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

what you think about using Onix after this sealant? 

best regards 

I saw only now your answer in one almost the same question in page four


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm nearly out of Glasur so I'm tempted to give it a go on my Nimbus 197. 

I've always used waxes but it's about time I gave sealants a go. Would I need to cleanse the paint before using it or could it go straight on top of previous Glasur layers???


----------



## kmeleon (Jun 28, 2008)

Decebal said:


> On comparison with the Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection which one is better and which one last longer?


I'd like to know too. Just bought my BF wet ice over fire kit thinking it is the must have stuff for my black civic. What is best on metallic black? BF Wet diamond or Menz Powerlock?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not tried the two back to back, but if you look up Powerlock on a certain American forum, a few people either favour it over the BF, or say it's at least as good.

It's certainly as easy to use, and is a little bit cheaper, if that matters? 

I'll buy some more BF and see how they compare.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

kmeleon said:


> I'd like to know too. Just bought my BF wet ice over fire kit thinking it is the must have stuff for my black civic. What is best on metallic black? BF Wet diamond or Menz Powerlock?


Powerlock and BFWD work very well on black metallic , Powerlock slightly easier to use . BFWD + BF Spray Sealant gives deeper warmer look , *incredible slickness* and excellent flake pop !


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got some of this off the sales section, looking forward to using it!

Russ, did you machine it on?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Chicane said:


> Just got some of this off the sales section, looking forward to using it!
> 
> Russ, did you machine it on?


Git - I cannot find the stuff anywhere. Its like gold-dust.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Chicane said:


> Just got some of this off the sales section, looking forward to using it!
> 
> Russ, did you machine it on?


He did say up the pages he used a app pad


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

hotwaxxx said:


> Git - I cannot find the stuff anywhere. Its like gold-dust.


is it? i must have logged on at the right time then lol



DJ1989 said:


> He did say up the pages he used a app pad


sorry! blind! :wall:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Firstly - Dam you Russ. My wallet is trying to rip out my back pocket as we speak. Im a big fan off the BF kit but sometimes I just dont have the time to go through the whole 4 stage process, What did you apply under the powerlock?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

And its out of stock! :wall:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> And its out of stock! :wall:


Has been for a while. Cannot find anyone in the UK who has it in stock.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Persevere with trying to get hold of some guys - its well worth it. Superb easy to use, no hassle LSP. :thumb:

For Romey - I used Zaino ZAIO as a base for when I applied PL. My usual application method of a light polishing or finishing pad on the DA as a pain cleanser. Left to cure for ten mins or so, then applied the PL by hand.


----------



## bennyx_o (Jun 4, 2006)

Some fantastic results with this, need to get me some!

Do you apply by hand or can you use a DA?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

yetizone said:


> Persevere with trying to get hold of some guys - its well worth it. Superb easy to use, no hassle LSP. :thumb:
> 
> For Romey - I used Zaino ZAIO as a base for when I applied PL. My usual application method of a light polishing or finishing pad on the DA as a pain cleanser. Left to cure for ten mins or so, then applied the PL by hand.


Thanks Mate, I dont have the Zaino, mainly use Werksatt prime. This should be fine :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get some of this stuff?

I was hoping to do my father's silver Merc next week which would have been a perfect specimen to try Powerlock. I may just have to opt for Blackfire Wet Diamond which is around £10 more but is meant to be very similar.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Jeeeeze Russ, I thought we agreed to keep this a secret :thumb:
> 
> Can we now please keep it a secret and perhaps it wont be out of stock when we need it next.
> 
> ...


Looks like we're screwed now lol!

Good job I have a few bottles


----------

